# Tampa Area Supplier



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I was looking for Tampa area suppliers a few months ago and finally got around to trying Tubelite in Apopka. I placed an order at 4:00PM Wednesday and Thursday AM 6:00AM I had my 4 screen sitting at my door. 

I called and learned they deliver themselves East to West coast of Central Florida.Over $100 no fee. Residential gets a modest fuel charge.

Thought I'd followup and suggest them to anyone else in Central Florida looking for supplies.


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry i missed your post before Brice, as Tubelite has been the main printing supplier for at least 20 years in this area (Tampa) maybe even longer.
They are good folks that offer reasonable prices and great customer service. You'll like working with them. Good luck and happy printing.
Fry


----------



## Fast Lane (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Tubelite for my film and I always talk to Karen. Excellent customer service and always receive my merchandise by the next morning.

Another company to consider using is Suncoast Screen and Ink. Their pricing is higher, but Sue is an awesome resource with amazing product knowledge. Suncoast has bailed us out of trouble several times.


----------

